# Mal/bon



## mal/bon (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello to all
My partner and i are intending to move out to Spain around November/December and are looking for long term rental's are not sure at the moment what part of Spain we are going to but prefer inland to the tourist areas
the prices we are looking at is around £350-400 a month, can anyone offer any advise on local taxes and additional expense's we should be aware of.Any other advise on starting a new life would be greatly appreciated.


thank you


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the expat forum! Your post has been moved to the Spain forum in the By Country section, where I think you will get more responses.


----------

